# Shrimps



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

*Shrimps!*

Does anyone know of a good cleaning shrimp that isn't too small? 
The last thing i want to do is put some shrimp in my tank and my Rams (largest fish in the tank) think its feeding time! 

Advice and suggestions are more than welcome 
Thanks :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well as far as I know shrimp will stay relatively small, anyway a good cleaning crew shrimp I use is ghost shrimp. They are pretty cheap (some will get eaten) as long as they can hide most should be able to make it and they are pretty good at cleaning.


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool thanks! I know there are things like the bamboo shrimp that are about 8cm but i've heard they are more gravel cleaners and leave plants, wood etc alone.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have amano shrimp that are about 2 inches long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bambo shrimp are filter feeders, they don't clean off the gravel. A good shrimp with rams is amano shrimp. My rams never bothered them. As long as there is plenty of plants and hiding places they will be very happy.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

Amano's are definitely my next addition to the community.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Amano's are your best bet.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

where's a good place to order some Amanos? I've been wanting to ad some crustaceans to my community, but the only thing I can find locally are Bamboos and Ghosts... I'm afraid the Ghosts would be eaten quickly by my Gouramis, lol

will Amanos clean off plants, more specifically algae growth on slow growing plants like java ferns?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will clean a lot of algae, but won't clean all of it. Most lfs can order amanos if you ask them. Maybe petsmart or petco will to,


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Amano Shrimp it is then! I've just done some research on them and they seem to fit the bill. Just hope they don't start on my plants!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They shouldn't bother your plants ... unless the plants are dying.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 Bamboo shrimp in my 72BF with 3 Bolivian Rams and they don't get bothered at all.Right now 1 is about 2 1/2 in and the other is almost 3. They wander the tank and pick up food as well as filter feed.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

bamboos get pretty large for a FW shrimp; I wouldn't be surprised if most fish left them alone 

what about maybe Cherry Shrimp? I'm putting 4 or 5 in my 10 gallon tomorrow, when the LFS gets a shipment of them in. They typically grow 1 to 2 inches. The largest thing in my tank is a Dwarf Gourami though, and I'm not too worried about him bothering anything over 1/4" long


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Cherry shrimp are pretty small, i think my larger bolivians would snack on them! 
I've seen some Amano in a store near me. They arn't as big as the bamboo but they look nicer and are a little smaller. 
I think i'll try a couple out!  thanks for everyones posts so far


----------

